# Asking a cop about window tint...



## Lithium13 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello, new to the boards...Lived out in MA as a child and just recently moved back here this winter.

Anywho, I recently purchased a new vehicle which I am interested in getting the windows tinted on. It is a Japanese vehicle...i've read enough on here about people's opinions on these vehicles, and I just wanted to say that there are all kinds of drivers driving these, so please don't stereotype me as some dumbass kid that hates cops and has a big fart can exhaust. Many of you would call my car a "rice burner", which it is not...but I personally hate riced out hondas and don't like having a generalized affiliation just because I drive a somewhat flashy vehicle.

I'm aware that many stock windows will register a few percent (97% or so) while others may not. I'd like to tint them to 35%, but I've heard of people getting tickets for 34% (which is technically illegal). So if my windows do register with a mild tint, this would make me change the percent of the tint film applied to my windows in order to stay within legal limits.

Would an officer be willing to use a window tint meter if I approached one, or should I go the local station and ask them if they could help me out?


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I wouldn't ask an officer with a tint meter to help you out because you could always go back if cited and say "officer so and so tested it" and now he's on the hook. Maybe some window tint locations have a meter but I'd be careful on their accuracy. They have a stake at selling you a product remember. 

The easiest thing to do is the simple math. All windows are tinted from the factory regardless to what degree. Therefore they are not 100%. Buying a film that is already 35% tint will automatically make these windows illegal. Instead, buy a window tint that allows light transfer greater than 35%. Combining the pre-tinted window with that tint film should equal out to within the legal limits. 

Otherwise, leave it alone and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Lithium13 (Jul 22, 2007)

Gotcha..., I'm just trying to get all of my calculations correct, for instance my last car registered 2% darker than the tint I originally purchased due to stock factory "near invisible" tint.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

The ol' "tint-o-meter" trick.......just leave your windows the way they are....Or do people judge coolness of cars by how dark the windows are.....?


----------



## Lithium13 (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't understand what "trick" you're talking about...? I was wondering what my windows would register at on the meter stock.

And the only "coolness" would be the temperature inside the car, and the added safety.

This is a fully legitimate question and there is no reason to give an answer like that...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Back in the day, the court would recognize a margin of error of +/- 4%...depending on the court, judge etc. Don't count on it...research the manufacturer, get their tint %, go for +4% on their value and calculate a value for the after-market tint...and then opt for -4% on the after-market.

That way you opt for minimum values and hopefully stay within the law...pretty dicey, though.

I value my privacy more than most on this, or any other, board...and I have not added to the tint on my car (specifically, how can some offensive a$$hole see you give him the finger when he is being stupid if you're all tinted-up?).

And, yeah, I still carry my tint meter (USMC's is up in the office next to the *dwindling* supply of *TWIZZLERS*).

</IMG>


----------



## Lithium13 (Jul 22, 2007)

Sounds good guys, thanks a lot :icon_hum:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

dcs2244 said:


> And, yeah, I still carry my tint meter (USMC's is up in the office next to the *dwindling* supply of *TWIZZLERS*).


Perhaps you should leave the Tint meter in the office and replace the space it takes up in your cruiser with a large bag of *gummie lifesavers*..........


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't let the troopers fool you....there is no such thing as a "tint-o-meter" , they just use one of those, retail stores, price scan guns, then right down some random number...theres no science to it....GET EM' AS DARK AS YOU WANT.....And if you do get stoped, use the excuse that you got it in Rhode Island too, they always let people slide with that excuse....

Or my personal favorite excuse, which tends to work quite often.... "Well your cruiser is tinted....So whats the big deal?"

Temperature....You're worried about the coolness temperature, just blast the AC, which last I checked most late model cars have, or roll down your windows....but then you can't see the tint, so people won't realize how "cool" your "ride" is.... 

Buy a body kit for your car too, it helps you blend in with traffic as you go by with those blacked out windows....


----------



## Lithium13 (Jul 22, 2007)

And to think that I were reluctant to post a serious question after seeing the type of responses people leave on these forums...

I'm well aware of the state tint laws and have made it clear that I'm not trying get around any laws whatsoever, I'm trying to be within them. I don't get how you can't see added security and an interior that doesn't cook in the sun as a legitimate reason to get legal window tint.

And yes, my modern day vehicle as one of those neat "air conditioners." When I mean temperature, try parking a car with a black interior outside in the sun all day, or even for a short period of time and then get back to me.

I have no idea why you keep stressing that I'm getting this to make my "ride" look "cool."

I had no idea that window tint was along the lines of ricing out a car with bodykits and led headlight washers. Someone should go pull over grandma in her Camery, cause I just saw her drive by with window tint...she's probably street racing and putting stupid tail lamps on her car.

Read the post next time and realize that I'm not some moron trying to get some "sick street cred yo."


Anyway, thanks wolfman for the inspection station idea...didn't even think about that


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Oddly enough, I do drive a black car, with dark grey interior...

I too, wish there was some magical way to instantly cool down my car on a hot day after having it sit in the sun all day....

But I do what most people do, roll down the windows for 2 minutes to vent out the hot air, and blast the A/C. Then roll the windows back up....it works pretty good....

I'll admit to busting your chops a bit, but do yourself a favor, and just leave the damn windows alone...

I'm not a police officer, and I can't say what a trooper/police officer will do if he happens by your vehicle, but I can say this....

After sitting in on a rediculous amount of CMVI appeals to the clerk magistrate I know this; they will have no mercy for you...I assure you, the arguement of keeping ones vehicle at a lesser temperature, and "added security" won't earn you that "not responsible" finding.

Think of how a police officer/trooper feels when hes approaching a vehicle during a stop, and he can't see into the vehicle....

In the end, do what you want, its not an overly huge deal in my opinion, just don't get mad when you get pulled over...


----------



## Lithium13 (Jul 22, 2007)

No I know that they have no mercy, thats why I want them to be legal.

Also, I can see how a cop would like to see into a car for their safety. Everytime i've been pulled over i've always turned on my interior lights and rolled down all the windows. I'm jittery enough when I get pulled, i'm sure they want to be comfortable too!

Legal tint limit in MA is 35%, I will not be darker than that, I have no excuses, nor a reason to have an excuse.

Everything is still in pencil for now anyway...I'll get the stock windows checked and talk to a few companies and see what happens from there.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

How many times have you been pulled over, for what reasons? Why Jittery


----------



## Lithium13 (Jul 22, 2007)

One time an officer was coming towards me and thought I was speeding because he saw my bumper dip down. I was coming to a stop sign, and I downshifted. Nothing became of this.

I was coming home one night and got radared doing 10 over. Nothing became of this either.

I didn't have my front plate on. Got a fix-it ticket, put the plate on, and nothing became of this either.

These were all before I moved back to Massachusetts.

As for being Jittery...I don't really know. I have nothing to hide, but I always get nervous for some reason. It's probably a bad thing because it could come off as me having something to hide...


----------

